# Hi From a New Member in Alabama



## My4Cats (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi everyone

I just joined and I'm looking forward to talking to you all. I have a cat ShaeLin, two new kittens Lacey and Snickers, and I feel I should mention our other four-leg family member, our dog Haley.


----------



## Spiffy_x (May 23, 2008)

Welcome! My cat boobah says hi.
Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome! Looking forward to seeing some pics of your pets!!!


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

A big HELLO and welcome from me and the boys.  

Mick


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Show us some pictures of your kitties! :wink:


----------



## My4Cats (Jul 26, 2008)

DesnBaby said:


> Show us some pictures of your kitties! :wink:


The black kitten is Lacey and the gray kitten is Snickers.









ShaeLin is our adult cat. 









ShaeLin is not the mother to these kittens, but she's a great adoptive mother!









Thank you to all that have made me feel welcome.

Lori


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Love the pictures!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome!! They're all cute!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Adorable babies!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello and welcome, lovely cats you have there


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! Shae has the most beautiful orange eyes I've ever seen! All of my cats(except one blue-eyed meezer mix) have had green eyes.
heidi


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Hi neighbor! Alabamian over here too.

Your kitties are PERFECT of course! Glad you're here!


----------

